# Sapphire X1650 GT can't use Fan Control



## BVEsun (Jul 24, 2007)

I just download ATI Tool V0.26(c) from this website,

after i install the ati tool,
i can't find the item "fan control" in option,
which completely disappear,
can anyone help how to solve this problem?

thanks


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 24, 2007)

BVEsun said:


> I just download ATI Tool V0.26(c) from this website,
> 
> after i install the ati tool,
> i can't find the item "fan control" in option,
> ...



I had the same problem with my Sapphire x800 GTO, when I downloaded the latest ATI tool version the fan control option dissapeared.  I went back to the previous version of ATI tool and the option came back again.  Try an earlier version??


----------



## BVEsun (Jul 24, 2007)

error_f0rce said:


> I had the same problem with my Sapphire x800 GTO, when I downloaded the latest ATI tool version the fan control option dissapeared.  I went back to the previous version of ATI tool and the option came back again.  Try an earlier version??



Thanks for your idea~
Can you tell me which version are you using?
thanks


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 24, 2007)

BVEsun said:


> Thanks for your idea~
> Can you tell me which version are you using?
> thanks



I'm at work at the moment, but I believe .24 or .25, you could try both.


----------

